# Modern Warfare 3 - The Onion Reveals MW 3



## D@rekills4 (Dec 21, 2009)

*cache.gawker.com/assets/images/9/2009/11/500x_mw3.jpg

Modern Warfare 2 is nice and all, but The Onion has the scoop on Modern Warfare 3 - the most realistic military experience ever created.

Cleaning humvees and complaining about cell phone coverage? Count me in! The only thing missing in Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 is a feature where once you get killed the game disc implodes and you're never allowed to play again. Well, at least not until the zombie DLC comes out.


Watch the Video here: *kotaku.com/5401281/the-onion-reveals-modern-warfare-3


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Dec 21, 2009)

^This is ultimate sh*t! Move on.


----------



## D@rekills4 (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah...
I cant wait till the release...


----------

